# Barf from Spaceballs help!



## Indyandy

I am looking for ideas to make a Barf costume. I can get fur at Micheals. Should I use a blonde wig? How would I do the tail so it stays up? Ears? I need lots of help please.


----------



## Saint Rellek

you could use a straightened out coat hanger as the 'skeleton' of your tail to make it stay up. Just try not to sit down. The ears you could probably shape with cardboard, then cover with the fur. attach them to one of those hair things who's name escapes me at the moment. you know what I mean, they're horseshoe shaped.


----------



## debbie5

Heres a good adaptation.....I like to put packing peanuts in bigger tails as it's lighter.

Barf from Spaceballs! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Indyandy

Oh, I have tons of packing peanuts! Never thought to use them in a tail. I was thinking pool noodle. I will have to 'borrow' a hair piece from my daughter whatever they are called. I cant find a tan coverall under $50.00 . Any ideas for that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The word you're searching for is "headband"

You might be able to use one of those disposable protective Tyvek suits as a coverall. Safety supply companies carry them, and you should also be able to find them in a paint store. I've never seen them in any color other than white (blue if they're chemical protective), so that would be a limitation, but they are inexpensive.


----------



## debbie5

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1278566

they are polypropylene, so I don't think RIT dye would take on them....you could spray paint them tan...?? I'd leave it white...once you get the name tag, tail etc on it, people will know who it is. 
re: tail: you can always use a bit of coat hanger with a 3 inch loop at the end and a smaller loop at other end so it won't poke through the fabric. Take the bigger loop and sew it to a fabric or wide elastic belt (easy to get at Goodwill/thrift shop); have someone cut a slit in your costume for the tail at the exact correct position. So now the wire tail iframe s securely anchored to you...but now, handsew the base of the fur tail sleeve onto the coveralls to attach it securely. Use thread the color of the coveralls to hide your stitches, which will be sloppy. You will need to undo the belt underneath to take the costume off, but this way, your tail will not rip thru the thin coverall material, and is bendable as well. You could even loosley wrap Saran Wrap around the tail to give it some bulk, or tape packing peanuts to the wire, and then wrap it or use clear packing tape. I made a very wide & thick skunk tail & this is how I did it. Tail stayed up, no problems.

re: ears: take some scraps from the tail and simply glue them onto 2 pieces of lightweight cardboard (use cereal box sides) ...curve them a bit & leave a longer "tab" at the bottom so you have a flap to staple and glue them onto the wig's mesh base. You can hit the inside of the ears with some permanent marker to color it & give it some depth. It will stink like markers, but the smell fades away after a few days. You may have to hand sew them a bit more onto the wig base/mesh (catch the thread thru the edges of the fur, not the cardboard) for extra stability and to get them tipped at a good angle. If you use fur colored thread, it will hide all the stitches and you can be a horrible sew-er and no one will see it.


----------



## fontgeek

I'd look for an old, or even a new, autoshade (those fold up shades for your windshield). The spring steel used for those shades would work well for your tail's armature, and you could have the butt end of the tail so that it loops around a belt on the interior or exterior of your costume. I'd probably look at using one of those plastic hair bands (not sure of their proper name) to fasten the ears to. If you are going to use a wig that you can cut, then you can make two slots for the ears to go through. The hair band will keep the ears and the wig in place. If you have some old baseball caps you are willing to sacrifice, you can use the plastic from the bill to cut and form the armature for the ears. You can use a heat-gun to reshape the ears as needed.


----------



## Indyandy

Great ideas! I just cannot believe I cant find tan coverall under $50.00. Are there any white cotton coveralls that I can dye?


----------



## hidgerknight

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280983135516&index=19&nav=SEARCH&nid=14527319800
There are some tan coveralls for ya on eBay here's a link cheap too.


----------



## Indyandy

That's exactly what I am looking for. I just have to find them in my size. Thanks.


----------

